# What Other Forums Do Poeple Frequent



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Myself, i used Alfaowner, Fcars and pigeonwatch

So what are yours?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I am one of the moderators here;

www.gtc-music1.com


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I am one of the moderators here;
> 
> www.gtc-music1.com


I used to be a mod on a Car forum that has since gone, and what a nightmare i have huge respect for mods as its not an easy task.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

We don't speak of 'other' forums here.

Beneath us you see.







:big_boss:

In the past, though, I've been found on TZUK (watches) Cardschat (poker) and Diecast xchange (diecast models). ^_^


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"There can be only one."










I don't use other fora. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

A lot of loyalty to this forum i see, I must say it is one of the more friendly ones i have found


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mirokujames said:


> A lot of loyalty to this forum i see, I must say it is one of the more friendly ones i have found


Give it time. :furious:

:starwars:

Na, not really. We're a friendly bunch. I've just always wanted to use the light sabre battle smiley! 

Itch scratched.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad i could help


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Bengal Cat Forum !!

We have two Bengal cats


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Those cats are...dare i say it......Cute . they really are lovely


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What Herr Flick said...



William_Wilson said:


> "There can be only one."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rltb:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> What Herr Flick said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts in Scotland are you mach?


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Big fan of pistonheads here


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Several I'm afraid Mercedes Benz, cruise critic, curnard critic, caravan talk, sad life, but I enjoy my Merc, love cruising especially on Cunard and love weekend breaks in my caravan.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Bengal Cat Forum !!
> 
> We have two Bengal cats


Love 'em!! Almost took the plunge on 2 of them last year but knew I wouldn't be able to keep them indoors...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Hm. Apart from the "other" forum...

Pistonheads

geekstoy.com

Trade2Win

sxoc.com

forexfactory.com


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Pradopoint (for land cruiser prados). I've got a 90 series...

Apart from that, I'm usually lurking on here

Although now I'm curious about the Bengal cat forum


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

TZUK Here of course and alfa owner Thats about it


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahh i thought i recognized your avatar from somewhere Gaz, Im james125 on alsfaowner. :waves:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm also a member on WUS but don't post on their that often.

Also a member of the PDAS forum, my local fishing club where I'm a committee member. You wouldn't believe the crap we have to deal with, even though it's just a coarse fishing club.

Used to also belong to some hardy tropical plant forums too. But had to drop that due to not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Scoobynet

TZ

Mini2


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Love 'em!! Almost took the plunge on 2 of them last year but knew I wouldn't be able to keep them indoors...


We don't let them out....the local wildlife would be in grave danger if we did !!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dusty said:


> We don't let them out....the local wildlife would be in grave danger if we did !!!


The local wildlife isn't under such threat from my present incumbent!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I use various cycling & scooter forums for advice, usually technical. For pleasure it's mainly.....

Barn Owl Forum

Latex Nation

Super Shoelace collets


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Used to surf/contribute on many watch forums; MWR, TZ-UK, Seiko & Citizen Watch forum etc but now I mainly stick to RLT with the occasional foray onto TZ-UK.

My other passion is of course cars. So I'm always dipping into/posting on Retro Rides, Practical Performance Car, Piston Heads, Astra forum (Z22SE.co.uk) etc & I'll be signing up to a couple of the Alfa forums soon if only because there's no Haynes manual for the 156 & I'm not that familiar with diesel engines!!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

back to the top said:


> Big fan of pistonheads here


Take care if you buy anything there. Some real sharks selling cars and watches . Its become the trades dumping ground all claiming to be private sales


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Alfaowners

Couple alfa owners on this forum eh - won't have to go far when the electrics fall apart again :crybaby:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

This one, never bothered with tz. Wus and Seiko forum but not so much these days.

Honda forum, a couple of android ones for tech help and a couple of urban art forums.

The ones I spend the most time on though are cakebaking for beginners, smokeyourselfthin, and radiator collectors forum.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Here, TZ-UK, Barryboys.co.uk (for laughs) and Arrse.co.uk (also for laughs). I've also been a member of numerous tropical fish forums.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

A few watch forums, a few car forums, and I'm a mod on the over 12 inch todger forum  .


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Big Bad Boris said:


> A few watch forums, a few car forums, and I'm a mod on the over 12 inch todger forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I wish I had a 12" todger... This one's just too damned big...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > A few watch forums, a few car forums, and I'm a mod on the over 12 inch todger forum
> ...


Know what you mean... It was Boris who banned me from the 12" forum for being 'overqualified'....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Bur seriously, there are more than I thought... There's TZ-UK of course, and occasionally SCWF. IXXRA (Honda Blackbird forum), Mercedes owner group, Fountain Pen Network, Basschat (for bedroom plonkers)and a couple more occasional visits to.... shall we say... sites of a specialist nature...... :man_in_love:

Rob


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Pradopoint (for land cruiser prados). I've got a 90 series...
> 
> Apart from that, I'm usually lurking on here
> 
> Although now I'm curious about the Bengal cat forum


I have a idea these cats are illegal in australia Phil, wildlife destruction ++++.

A couple of watch forums which i rarely use, a australian based pinball site and a american based brit bike forum


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Greetings,

Pretty new to this forum but have been lurking a while on vzi, pistonheads, club 80-90, brickyard and t4 forums. All due to my choice of vw van but also venture onto lro for my Landry fix. Sadly landrover less at the mo, but thinking of a series to play in if I don't blow all my cash on watches


----------



## moggi1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hukd and tz for me .. Both cost me a bloody fortune too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Christopher Ward Forum and the Watch U Seek forum.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Pistonheads is a very good forum, you can ask a question on any subject under the sun and get very quick answers from very knowledgeable people.

A lot of funny guys on there too.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im on the terry pratchett forum, the great dane forum and the vauxhall forum


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Used to frequent quite alot of forums but really only visit the sites below now

Bodybuilding .com forum

DS3 owners forum

Watchuseek forum

And I have been lurking on this forum for a few months! Decided to become a little more active as I have an interest in picking up some used watches from the sales forum, plus I love the chance to chat with anyone willing to listen!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

All-forums.co.uk which is a tech and general interest forum

Bolt.org for 'ahem' this difficult to find files/TV/books/etc

mobileread.com for ereader and book discussions

and of course the usual contenders for watches, here, TZ and WUS


----------



## butler (Jan 6, 2012)

Mainly car forums..

corrado forum

club gti

edition 38

retro bike


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> "There can be only one."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this on TRF as a mod?

Mine is;

TKF

TRF


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Porsche forum for me ...


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Mainly car forums for me, been on the SXOC (Nissan 200SX) forum for years, even after selling my S13, Pistonheads, Cliosport, MX5 Nutz, E46 Zone (that covers the current fleet!!), occasionally post elsewhere but they're the main ones!!


----------



## toby30 (Dec 9, 2011)

Only other forum I use is Horse and Hound nearly as friendly as this one


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I regularly visit OCUK and Micromart.co.uk as I have been building computers for about 12 years now.


----------



## Ron Pickett (Dec 15, 2011)

British Blades,Transit Forum,Airgun bbs,Wild camping


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

www.head-fi.org - audiophile mostly relating to amplifiers, speakers, headphones, cables etc. Also the MacRumors forum for all things Apple.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Talk Photography, British Blades and RAOC online are my main ones.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't have much time these days, I check out TZ-UK and rolexforums.com, I also read the industry news sextion on timezone.com

Forced to check out the MG forum sometimes to fix the ZT :lol: (I need to get another car)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crumbs!!

I'm on loads :yes:

*Knives, countryside and such...*

British Blades

Bushcraft UK

Over the gate

Maggot Drowners

Fishing Magic

Airgun BBS

BSAOG

The Airgun forum

Pigeon watch

Hunting life

*Watches*

Here

TZUK

WUS

Seiko & Citizen

*Others*

MadModders

Various tropical fish fora and Bonsai fora

MG Midget fora...

Trouble is that if I get interested in a particular thread or post, I can't remember which forum it was on the next day!! (dislike subscribing to threads as the notifications fill up my email inbox :wallbash: )

BTW, there are loads more but I don't frequent them as much..

John


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

Regular user of p8ntballer.com as i play paintball tournaments in the UK


----------

